# [SOLVED] autostart - conky startet 13 mal - xfce

## cmp

Es ist zwar ein tolles Programm aber was genug is ist genug vor allem geht es um die Performance bei 13 mal refresh a 2 Sekunden.

Ich habe es irgendwann in den autostart reingedrückt.

Inzwischen wieder entfernt - jedoch startet es treu weiter.

# ps -A | grep conky | wc -l

# 13

# killall conky

# conky

vielleicht sollte ich ein Skript erstellen  :Smile: 

ich tippe das es etwas mit dem "Session Speichern" Funktion (die man beim Beenden auswählen kann) 

zu tun hat. So das Conky immer wieder aufgerufen wurde weil es ja vorher lief (session Wiederherstellen).

Und zusätzlich der Autostart ausgeführt wurde...etwas Zeit vergeht... noch ein absturz 

==> start 2* conky(old session) + 1 * autostart ...... inzwischen 13mal..

ist das plausiebel? 

leider kenn ich die config Dateien nicht die dafür verantworlich sind.

----------

## malisha

Hey,

könntest du bitte die .conkyrc (liegt in deinem Home-Ordner) oder, falls du die nicht hast, die /etc/conky/conky.conf posten?

Und falls du es noch nicht kennst, hier findest du das Conky Howto von Gentoo: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/conky-howto.xml

Lg, malisha

----------

## cmp

danke das howto kenne ich bereits damit habe ich diese conky.conf erstellt.

Hast du eine Ahnung von wo aus mögliche Skripte gestartet werden? beim starten von X

```

alignment top_right

background no

border_width 0

cpu_avg_samples 2

default_color white

default_outline_color white

default_shade_color white

draw_borders no

draw_graph_borders yes

draw_outline no

draw_shades no

font 6x10

gap_x 5

gap_y 60

minimum_size 5 5

net_avg_samples 2

no_buffers yes

out_to_console no

own_window yes

own_window_class Conky

own_window_type normal

stippled_borders 0

update_interval 3.0

uppercase no

use_spacer right

show_graph_scale no

show_graph_range no

#${color grey}Frequency (in GHz):$color $freq_g

TEXT

${scroll 16 $nodename - $sysname $kernel on $machine | }

$hr

${color grey}Uptime:$color $uptime

${color grey}Frequency (in MHz):$color $freq

${color grey}RAM Usage:$color $mem/$memmax - $memperc% ${membar 4}

${color grey}Swap Usage:$color $swap/$swapmax - $swapperc% ${swapbar 4}

${color grey}CPU Usage:$color $cpu% ${cpubar 4}

${color grey}Processes:$color $processes  ${color grey}Running:$color $running_processes

$hr

${color grey}File systems:

 / $color${fs_free /}/${fs_size /} ${fs_bar 6 /}

${color grey}Networking:

Up:$color ${upspeed eth1} k/s${color grey} - Down:$color ${downspeed eth1} k/s

$hr

i2c /dev/??  kernel recomp?

${color lightgrey} ${i2c}

${color grey}Name              PID   CPU%   MEM%

${color lightgrey} ${top name 1} ${top pid 1} ${top cpu 1} ${top mem 1}

${color lightgrey} ${top name 2} ${top pid 2} ${top cpu 2} ${top mem 2}

${color lightgrey} ${top name 3} ${top pid 3} ${top cpu 3} ${top mem 3}

${color lightgrey} ${top name 4} ${top pid 4} ${top cpu 4} ${top mem 4}

```

----------

## malisha

Hey,

hast du mal deine configs testweise umbenannt für die Sessions in xfce in deinem Home-Ordner?

An deiner Conky config kann es jedenfalls nicht liegen, meine ich.

Lg, malisha

P.S.: Ganz banal, hast du einfach mal Conky unemergt, den PC neugestartet und dann wieder emergt?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *malisha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: Ganz banal, hast du einfach mal Conky unemergt, den PC neugestartet und dann wieder emergt?

 

Was soll das bringen?

Wenn es in irgendwelchen Configs gespeichert ist, die werden beim Deinstallerien nicht gelöscht...

(Der Tip klingt total nach Windows)

----------

## malisha

Nein, um die configs geht es gar nicht. Conky wird unemergt, der PC wird gestartet. Per Autostart kann Conky nicht mehr gestartet werden und in der Session läuft kein einziges Conky, weil es nicht gefunden wird. Wenn man Conky nun wieder emergt und den PC wieder neu startet, dann ist aus der letzten Session kein Conky mehr vorhanden, weil keins geöffnet wurde. So dürfte Conky nur einmal starten.

----------

## firefly

 *malisha wrote:*   

> Nein, um die configs geht es gar nicht. Conky wird unemergt, der PC wird gestartet. Per Autostart kann Conky nicht mehr gestartet werden und in der Session läuft kein einziges Conky, weil es nicht gefunden wird. Wenn man Conky nun wieder emergt und den PC wieder neu startet, dann ist aus der letzten Session kein Conky mehr vorhanden, weil keins geöffnet wurde. So dürfte Conky nur einmal starten.

 

dafür muss man den rechner nicht neustarten, es reicht die Session neu zu starten

----------

## malisha

 *Quote:*   

> dafür muss man den rechner nicht neustarten, es reicht die Session neu zu starten

 

...meinetwegen... es war ja nur ein _einfacher_ Einfall.

----------

## Finswimmer

Auch das muss besser gehen, als dein Vorgehen.

Denn irgendwo muss die Session definiert werden.

Tobi

----------

## cmp

ich lass gerade so etwas laufen 

"grep -l conky * "  also aus dem Stammverzeichnis heraus. Das wird sehr lange dauern

//schaue ich damit auch in .* files nach?

Gibt es eine möglichkeit nachzuprüfen welche datei/prozess zuletzt auf conky zugegriffen hat?

Vielleicht erst durch vorbereitung mit einem "Marker"?

Zur Not könnte ich mir noch den dritten Weg vorstellen :

Prüfe wann zuletzt auf Conky zugegriffenwurde exakte Zeit.

Prüfe welche Programm vorher aktiv waren.

Es geschieht ja beim startx so viele können es nicht sein ?!

----------

## toralf

Mach lieber was in der Art 

```
grep -Hir conky ./*
```

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *Quote:*   

> Zur Not könnte ich mir noch den dritten Weg vorstellen :
> 
> Prüfe wann zuletzt auf Conky zugegriffenwurde exakte Zeit.
> 
> Prüfe welche Programm vorher aktiv waren.
> ...

 

... oder du löschst ~/.cache, darin speichert xfce4 seine Session.

Dieses Problem hatte ich auch mal. Ich habe es so gelöst, dass ich den Session-Manager abgeschaltet und alles in den Autostart geschrieben habe was ich so brauche. Session-Manager und Autostart und möglicherweise noch .xinitrc führt zu diesen Ergebnissen die du anführst.

Jean-Paul

----------

## cmp

die Lösung von Jean-Paul ein Thread höher funktioniert.

toralf :  grep -Hir conky ./*   hab grep auch laufen lassen aber nach 24+ Stunden wieder angehgalten.

danke allen noch mal

----------

